# Backround Image



## cavessa (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo, bin neu hier.....
Also ich will ein Background Image auf meiner Homepage machen.
Nun habe einen STYLE text aber das Image ist dann immer ganz oben und ich will es weiter unten anzeigen. wie kann ich das machen ?

der text:
<STYLE TYPE="text/css">
<!--
  BODY         {background-image:url(/kachel.gif);background-repeat:no-repeat}
  A.mail:hover {text-decoration:underline;color:#EDA489}
  .nt          {font-family:Arial,Geneva,Sans-Serif;font-size:13.4px}
  .li          {line-height:16px}
//-->
</STYLE>

Meine Page.. Auf der weiterleitungsseite sieht man es:

http://www.wir-erfuellen-traeume.com


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (8. Januar 2004)

Das geht meines Wissens nicht. 

Eine Möglichkeit: Verwende eine Tabelle und nimm die Grafik als Tabellenhintergrund.

Zweite Möglichkeit: vergrößere die Grafik entsprechend (nach oben)


Dunsti


----------



## cavessa (8. Januar 2004)

Oja...das mit dem vergrößern könnte gehen... Da hätt ich auch selber draufkommen können. Danke


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. Januar 2004)

Das geht auch anders.  

```
body {
	background-image: url(images/bla.gif);
	background-position: 30px 20px;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
     }
```
Bei der Position gibt der erste Wert den Abstand vom linken Rand, der zweite den vom oberen Rand an.

Gruß, Dick


----------

